# Tack room pictures?



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I have recently posted a thread asking people to post pictures of their barns. Alot of people posted and subscribed so we got to see alot of barns! I loved looking at all of them. 
Well I am re doing my tack room this spring so Now I am asking if your guys could all post pictures of your tack rooms! I would love if you did!  Thanks!


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

I'm switching to an English barn because my Western riding has flatlined and has been getting boring; I'll find some pictures from their website of the tack room!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

My tack room from an older similar post:
http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/tack-rooms-102890/



BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> My advice:
> 
> If you're considering painting. Do it before you hang a single bracket, brace of shelf.
> You can never have too many bridle racks. I thought 17 to 20 would be enough ... it's not and I only have one and a half horses.
> ...


I've also added curtain and hung a top, separate curtain wire/rod, which I use to hang ribbons which look lovely as a vallence.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

This is my tack, hay, and grain room. It is still under construction (hence the saddles hanging from the rafters!).


----------

